# Fragen zum Subnotebook Acer Aspire Timeline X 3820TG



## Saxe (15. Mai 2010)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Guten Morgen,

folgende Fragen habe ich zum Acer Aspire Timeline X 3820TG.
So wie ich das verstehe gibt es zwei Versionen von diesem Subnetbook.
Ich würde das wohl "stärkere" Acer Aspire Timeline X 3820TG-434G64n gerne erwerben. 

Zur Zeit benutze ich immer noch ein Acer Aspire 1694 wlmi. 
Da ich das Jahr über immer unterwegs bin ist mir das nun mittlerweile vom Umfang her zu groß.
Und warum sollte man nicht umsteigen auf etwas kleineres. 

Nun meine Fragen ich verstehe das so.

Von den Prozessor Daten ist das Timeline überlegen dem Aspire. 2x 2,26 GHz zu 2Ghz im Aspire richtig?
Vom Arbeitsspeicher liegt das Timeline auch vorn 4GB zu 2 GB im Aspire.
Die Grafik sollte wohl auch besser sein gegenüber der X700 im WLMI?

Frage kann man auf dem Timeline alles das was auf dem wlmi lief besser machen sprich läuft alles flüssiger wie beim Wlmi.

Weiterhin gibt es ein Net/Subnetbook mit diesen werten vom Timeline auch mit Optischen Laufwerk?

Noch was gibt es ein Net/Subnetbook 11 Zoll mit den werten vom Timeline oder besser?

Bekommt man ein [/FONT][FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Net/Subnetbook was besser ist wie das Timeline maximal aber nur 200 Euro teurer sein soll[/FONT] z.zt. kostet das Timeline
wohl circa 850 Euro.

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] Nun die wohl unglaubliche Frage wie bekommt man das System wieder hergestellt ohne Optisches Laufwerk, beim jetzigen WLMI waren Recovery CDs dabei. Oder wie bekommt man z.B. WOW (game) darauf installiert ? Muss man dann alles erst runter laden, verschieben und dann kann man Installieren

So das wars erstmal ich hoffe Mann bzw. Frau kann helfen. Die etwas komische Fragestellung bitte ich zu entschuldigen.
Nur habe ich mich das letzte mal mit diesem Thema beschäftigt als das WLMI rauskam und bis jetzt hat es mich nicht im Stich gelassen ohne Mängel.

Für antworten bedanke ich mich schonmal im voraus.

Mfg
[/FONT]


----------



## kenji_91 (15. Mai 2010)

Acer Aspire Timeline X 4820TG-434G64Mn

Das hier ist empfehlenswerter.
Und ja die neue Generation ist deutlich effizienter in Leistung/Watt.
Die Onboard-Grafik ist schon besser als die x700, und die dedizierte Grafik ist ca 4x schneller als Onboard.
Außerdem hat der 14" einen DVD-Brenner
Du darfst niemals Leistung nur aus der GHz-Zahl erschließen.
Es wird aufjedenfall flüssiger sein, du kannst sogar auf 2,53GHz mit dem Core i5 takten.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (15. Mai 2010)

also ich kann zu den acer note (und netbooks) sagen, dass sie nix für hohe ansprüche sind, echt nicht...es beginnt bei der verarbeitung und endet beim design...

aber recht günstig sind sie ja...musst dir halt nur sicher sein, ob du diesen kompromiss eingehen möchtest...


----------



## Iceananas (15. Mai 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> also ich kann zu den acer note (und netbooks) sagen, dass sie nix für hohe ansprüche sind, echt nicht...es beginnt bei der verarbeitung und endet beim design...
> 
> aber recht günstig sind sie ja...musst dir halt nur sicher sein, ob du diesen kompromiss eingehen möchtest...


Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Die Timeline-Serie ist schon ein Hit, an der Verarbeitung ist nix auszusetzen, das Material hätte etwas höherwertiger sein können als das Standardplastik, aber das sind auch schon die einzigen Mankos. Die Tastatur ist ziemlich vom Mac abgeguckt, was nichts schlechtes heißen mag, es macht Spaß darauf zu tippen ^^

Und wieso sollen sie nichts für höhere Ansprüche sein? Reicht die Leistung nicht oder brechen sie auseinander?


----------



## Saxe (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Tips. War gerade mal in der Stadt bei uns und habe mir mal so ein paar Teile angeschaut. 
Leider gab es das [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Acer Aspire Timeline X  3820TG 13 Zoll nur mit der 5470 ich muss sagen es fühlt sich gut an. Gekauft habe
ich es aber noch nicht da ich wenigstens die 5650 drin haben wollte.

Den 14 Zoll [/FONT]Acer Aspire Timeline X 4820TG-434G64Mn hatten sie leider nicht. 
Die beiden unterscheiden sich so wie ich das verstehe wohl nur im größeren Display und ebend das einer davon
das optische Laufwerk hat?

Nur frage ich mich wiederum klar größeres Display ist schick. Aber auf das optische Laufwerk könnte ich wohl verzichten.
Filme ect habe ich sowieso auf Festplatten und Sticks. Diese könnte ich auch ohne Laufwerk anschauen. Die meisten
Programme gibts auch ohne CD nur wie geht das mit dem mitgelieferten Windows speziell die Recovery?

Klar ist wen mal ein Kollege eine CD/DVD mitbringen würde wäre ruhe.

Um mal was zum Thema hohe Ansprüche zu sagen. Das Aussehen ist mal "nebensache". Ich kann nur von meinem bisherigen 1694 WLMI sprechen den habe ich nun seit Jahren und er hatte nie eine Macke ect.

Und das ist was zählt für mich.

Die Marke hat sich somit bei mir bewährt und die beiden genannten haben bei vielen Ratgebern ect. mit guten Ergebnissen abgeschlossen. 
Was ich aber auch sagen muss, ich habe mir auch die kleinen Acer one mal angeschaut dabei hätte ich Angst etwas kaputt zumachen. Wobei diese ja auch wieder ne andere Klasse sind.

Hohe Ansprüche habe ich bei meinem PCs daheim. Wen ich unterwegs bin muss ich mir keine Highend Maschine in die Tasche packen. Sondern es muss funktionieren.

Mfg


----------



## emperator (15. Mai 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> also ich kann zu den acer note (und netbooks) sagen, dass sie nix für hohe ansprüche sind, echt nicht...es beginnt bei der verarbeitung und endet beim design...



Man darf nicht so verallgemeinern! Es stimmt zwar das man bei Acer, Asus und Co. meist nur unterdurchschnittliche Qualität bekommt, aber auch dort gibt es ab und an wirklich gute Modellserien. 

Und bei der Timeline Serie (jedenfalls der alten, die neuen hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand) da hat Acer sehr gute Arbeit abgeliefert.

Extrem gute Akkulaufzeit, sehr leise (mit SSD in Akkubetrieb sogar lautlos), gute Qualität, ordentliche Leistung und das zu einen unschlagbaren P/L Verhältnis. 

Nicht so gut gelungen, finde ich nur die relativ niedrige Auflösung und das 16:9 Format!


----------



## STSLeon (16. Mai 2010)

Das P/L-Verhältnis bei der Timeline Serie ist schon extrem gut. Grade wenn man ein leichtes, handliches Notebook sucht mit langer Akkulaufzeit (Studium, Arbeiten) kann man die Geräte empfehlen. Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich aber auch sagen, dass man den Preis auch merken kann. Bei meinem ehemaligen 3810T gab es eine Rückrufaktion, da minderwertige Kabel verbaut worden sind und die Notebooks abbrennen haben können.Das kann auch bei anderen Herstellern vorkommen, aber ich werde immer misstrauisch bei sowas.


----------



## Z28LET (17. Mai 2010)

Von Sony gibts eine Vaio S11 Reihe.
Sind 13,3 Zöller mit optischem Laufwerk und Sonytypisch guter Verarbeitung.
Hab auch die Core i3-i7 (2 Kerner) an Board, sowie entweder Onboard Grafik oder ne kleine Nvidia.
Gibt es auf wunsch sogar mit Bluraylaufwerk, dann aber kräftig teurer.
Kostenpunkt liegt so ab 850 Euro, soweit ich mich entsinnen kann.

Sind übrigens recht gut Konfigurierbar.


----------



## Intel*Bennz (18. Mai 2010)

Hey...also ich hatte bereits einen aus der Acer "Timeline" Serie...und die Tastatur ist ein graus...im vergleich zu meiner jetzigen von sony...


----------



## Iceananas (19. Mai 2010)

Intel*Bennz schrieb:


> Hey...also ich hatte bereits einen aus der Acer "Timeline" Serie...und die Tastatur ist ein graus...im vergleich zu meiner jetzigen von sony...



das kann gut sein, die tastatur ist natürlich nicht so hochwertig wie bei business-notebooks. andererseits ist im vergleich zu einem thinkpad jede tastatur ein graus  

für laptopkauf gilt immer: erst im laden anfassen (sofern möglich), wenn man mit der tastatur, verarbeitung, aussehen etc leben kann, dann im inet kaufen


----------

